# How do I even out lat symmetry??



## repoj (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey guys. My problem is that my right lat when doing a front-lat pose is wider than my left, wide enough to notice. I need to even out that symmetry but I'm not sure what excersizes to perform to get it down. First of all here's my back day (I do arms with back also) 

start with deadlifts, 3 sets of 6-8 reps, moderate to heavey wieght.

Next i go with bent forward barbell rows, 3 sets of 8 reps,

than I finish off with close grip pulldowns, 5 sets of 8.

I usually do pull-ups inbetween here and there, but I recently started to incorporate those back into my routine. What do you guys reccomend to even out late symmetry? -Joe-


----------



## Sarutobi (Mar 10, 2005)

From what I've seen of your program, all of your back exercises have you lifting a weight with both arms at the same time.  If this is true (I'm just assuming at this point), then the problem could be that you're lifting harder with your right arm then your left (being right-handed, I have a similar problem).  Try doing one-arm dumb-bell rows, maybe doing an extra set or two on your left side, in order to even yourself out.  Good luck.  Train hard!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 10, 2005)

Sarutobi said:
			
		

> From what I've seen of your program, all of your back exercises have you lifting a weight with both arms at the same time. If this is true (I'm just assuming at this point), then the problem could be that you're lifting harder with your right arm then your left (being right-handed, I have a similar problem). Try doing one-arm dumb-bell rows, maybe doing an extra set or two on your left side, in order to even yourself out. Good luck. Train hard!!!!!


 I second that. Try some DB Lat raises, DB Rows and other such DB exercises from time to time.


----------

